# Anyone a trucker? I have a question.



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I've got a question for a trucker.

I'm looking for a tool that I don't know if it exists.

I want to LOTO glad hands to prevent a truck from driving off while being loaded. Some glad hands are readily accessible and can be taken off with my guys' feet firmly on the ground. Others are higher up, requiring someone to climb on the truck to get them off. I really don't want my guys climbing on a strangers' truck - there are too many hazards associated with that. I also don't want the drivers, sometimes in sweat shorts and flip flops, getting out of their trucks in a chemical facility.

So... the question. Do they make a tool to remove and reinstall hard-to-reach glad hands?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Brake-Lock-Kaba-Ilco-N54G/dp/B00T82C0BS They make this for inside the cab.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Brake-Lock-Kaba-Ilco-N54G/dp/B00T82C0BS They make this for inside the cab.


Ooo this is really promising, thank you!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

So, did anyone else need to google LOTO (lock out tag out) glad hands? :? :lol:


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

TulsaFan said:


> So, did anyone else need to google LOTO (lock out tag out) glad hands? :? :lol:


Sorry! I figured a trucker would know what a glad hand was, and they are not uncommonly locked out. I should have spelled out the acronyms.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Cluelessone said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > So, did anyone else need to google LOTO (lock out tag out) glad hands? :? :lol:
> ...


Your acronym wasn't the problem...my lack of knowledge regarding the subject matter was! However, I watched a few youtube videos this morning. So, I am now an official expert on the subject mater!  :lol:


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

On my truck where the emergency(red) and service(blue) lines meet at the airline block they screw into, it has a shut valve there.

I pull trailers and also use a Pintle hitch, so I need a shut off at the airlines and the rear gladhands. On all the big trucks at my company we have shut off valves. They are all located behind the cab on the drivers side and are all accessible by feet on ground.

You could just get some chocks, chock the tires. Weld a post and a stop sign Up high on a hand Truck and park it in front of the vehicle. That way the driver sees a stop sign while you are loading and doesn't leave until the BOL is completely and correctly filled out.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Before we installed dock locks we had to glad hand loto every truck after a very scary near miss. I agree with the dangers of climbing up a trailer. We also chocked the tires as a backup in case we forgot to glad hand. The suggestions above are good alternatives. I will say dock locks are amazing and save so much time.


----------

